# Alcohol based rejections



## Bnelson507 (16 May 2020)

Hello,

I am new to the forum and thinking about joining the Canadian forces. I used to drink a lot but went to AA and haven't drank in w years. Will this disqualify me from being recruited?

Any help would be appreciated. If this is the wrong forum for this please let me know.


----------

